# Bidding Help



## Redman726 (Aug 17, 2014)

I am bidding on a lot, all open with no islands or walkways that wraps around the north side of the building into some back area. Total area is about 96,000 sq ft, little over 2 acres.

Keep in mind, It's just me doing this.

They want plowing and salting broken down seperately which makes me believe if i screw up one or the other they'll go elsewhere. Business is business. But, I'm not sure if I want to salt the lot because they want some less abrasive application as their lot has some areas with some holes, none deeper than an inch or two or wider then a foot.

I'd estimated about 2-3 hours @ about $250 just for plowing first 2".

My questions are,

What would you think you'd charge for this with salting (also what alternatives to salt are there that are non overly-abrasive) and 

What would you charge if you'd be getting a 4-6" storm for plow price. Do you just keep doubling or do you up it after a certain accumulation?

*Central Ohio


----------



## cdmckane (Oct 14, 2014)

I bid all of my jobs on a per push basis. It doesn't matter if there's 2" or 6" when I arrive it's the same price and I take that into consideration when quoting the job. However, I do charge every time I show up to plow. I don't do per season or per storm pricing, because I don't want to do work that I'm not getting paid for and my customers don't want to pay for work that they're not getting. 

96K is roughly 2 acres, so I'd be charging around $300 for plowing. Sorry, I can't help you on salting as I am just now getting into deicing myself.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Address so I can look at a satellite view of it?


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Less abrasive? Like what, Nerf balls? Do they want traction, or just ice control?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

150 ish for me without seeing an areial shot.


----------



## Redman726 (Aug 17, 2014)

Here's the google map area outline view of what he wants done.

They want ice control, but the guy running the joint said someone told him about something other than salt that does the same job. 

I said i'd look into it.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

John_DeereGreen;1866587 said:


> 150 ish for me without seeing an areial shot.


$150 to plow 2+ acres? That is sub plow rate IMO...$75/ hour. No thanks.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Being fairly wide open, and relatively easy, I would be about $275 a push...and I would feel like I underbid at that price...but that is my market and pushing with 9'6" V with wings...that lot is perfect for the wings. Time saver.


----------



## Redman726 (Aug 17, 2014)

Maybe more like 300 then? 
What do i do to figure a charge for salt pricing. Ive read it can take a half ton per acre to salt.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I can't tell you what your market will bear, but myself, here, with my rig, I would want at least $250 just to push it once. Salt, heck, I am only guessing, but I will say $180 plus the cost of materials?

It doesn't mean much, but I can tell you that I have 3 accounts that are all about 3/4 of an acre in size, but a bit more complicated to plow than this...and I get $170/$170/$150 for them per push. The $150 lot is lower than the others only cause it is paved and more open. Each takes right around 45 minutes with 6 to 8 inches. 
Only guys in your zip code can tell you what your market can bear, but I will say that anything under $100 per hour and you are not making any profit. I define profit as money above and beyond all expenses, including maintenance, fuel, coffee, supplies, insurance, travel time, AND my own pay for my time in the truck at $20/ hour...


----------



## hellion (Aug 8, 2011)

Buswell Forest has got it right!


----------



## QualityNY (Oct 13, 2014)

Helpful feedback here, thanks guys!


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

John_DeereGreen;1866587 said:


> 150 ish for me without seeing an areial shot.


Sorry, I had a ******* attack here apparently.

215/push.


----------



## jbsplow (Sep 16, 2013)

i would bid it a little higher somewhere in the 300-400 range. ask them to get a bid from a big landscape company don't sell your self short. depends what you wanna make lol


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*sounds like plowing is under control*

Other options for material are:
A- Treated material sodium chloride which reduces volume per 1,000 square feet
B- Magnesium Chloride
C- Calcium Chloride

Calculate the volume necessary at 10 - 12 pounds per 1,000 square feet. The other option would be liquid applications.

Price the application based on your cost for material utilized plus margin, plus truck and spreader charge.


----------



## Redman726 (Aug 17, 2014)

Good info, thanks


----------



## Redman726 (Aug 17, 2014)

The guy who owned the place was one of those bargain hunter types. I didnt undersell the bid but he may have gone elsewhere. Oh well


----------

